# January 22nd, 2007: New York Knicks @ Miami Heat



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*VS*









> Eddy Curry is likely to run into an equal and opposite force when the Knicks pull into Miami on Monday to face Shaquille O'Neal and the Heat. Get the jump-hook ready. It's a pretty good litmus test for the developing Knicks big man. He's been compared to O'Neal over the years, but he's only just beginning to emerge. Curry goes in averaging 19 points and seven rebounds. He also ranks among the league's top 10 in field-goal percentage and will be expected to score against O'Neal.


Let's get two in a row! :cheers: This will be the second of a back-to-back for the Heat. Dwayne Wade played 44 minutes, Jason Williams played 41 minutes, and Udonis Haslem played 45 minutes, so they should all be nice and tired for tomorrow. Who knows if Shaq is going to be back, but even if he is, I wouldn't expect much from him.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

I just found out that I'm going to go to the game! :clap2: :yay: My second Knick game ever. My last one was a loss to the Golden State Warriors when I was under ten. We better kick some Heat *** tomorrow.

Also, Wade might be out tomorrow, and Shaq's status is uncertain according to the Sun Sentinel.

http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

cool man......enjoy the game....

Can you heckle Alonzo for me?... lol

:cheers:...heres to another knicks win!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> cool man......enjoy the game....
> 
> Can you heckle Alonzo for me?... lol
> 
> :cheers:...heres to another knicks win!


No problem. :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah lets kick some butt tonight shaq or no shaq, can it be 2 in a row for my teams over the heat because i am a mavs fan also


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

so Wade & Shaq in or out? :|


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

31-5, Miami with 2:33 left in the first qtr.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

New York Clowns starts their show


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*29 to 3 in the first quarter! 
End of first Quarter Miami 42 Knicks 12!!!* 

*Players or COACH??? *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*No Pat Riley! 
No Shaq! 
No Wade! 
and No Show Knick Team.

No Rookie Balkman No Knick WIN.*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I still can not believe the No-Shaq & No-Wade Miami Heat got 29 points to the Knicks 3 points at the start of the first quarter to end the qtr. with a 42-12 Miami lead.*


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

> 31-5, Miami with 2:33 left in the first qtr.


79-70 heat...9 mins left in 4th....



> New York Clowns starts their show


the 'new york clowns' are about to steal the game from the heat if they keep up their intensity:clap:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

79-73 heat 8 mins left...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

jason williams is just jacking up stupid shots......and THERE GOING IN!...


nothing you can do about that really


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knick Players Lee, Crawford, and Nate was very upset when Isiah took Balkman out of the game (79-73).* 

The Knicks BEST 2nd Unit of *"Come-Back"* Players are *Nate, Crawford, Lee, and Rookie Balkman* (they are all Bench-Players which showed repeatedly that they can play together against some of the top teams in the league). 
*President/Coach Isiah Thomas deserve a losing record with his POOR Coaching of this Knick Roster (FIRE-Isiah!). *

*Knick WINNING Rotation of Players are:* 
*PG-Marbury (1)
SG-Crawford (2) 
PG/SG-Nate (7th MAN)
SF-Q.Rich (3)
SF-Balkman (6th MAN)
SF/PF-Lee (4)
PF-Malik (9th MAN)
PF/C-Frye (8th MAN)
C-Curry (5)
C-James (10th MAN)* 

This Knick Roster can not afford to be losing any games after their 40th game of the Season. Its supposed to be Knick-WIN, after Knick-WIN, after Knick-WIN


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

You can only blame Zeke so much kiyman. Even though I agree he isnt a good coach, the players are the ones that go out there and play. They did play good enough ball to win against the shaqless and wadeless heat. Which blows my mind how we can sink so much on some nights. Losing to a heat team that dosnt have shaq or wade on it may amount to the worst lose of the year. Right below the bobcats L a week ago.

Its hard to say but this knick team is one bad losing streak away from shaping up to be another lottery team. Which we dont even have the pick anymore.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks should be ashame of themselves...you would think Tim Hardaway and Thunder Dan was in the lineup after seeing the break down of the periods. Disgusting lost, to a disgusting team. 

Side Note: We lost because Brett not only created the game thread, but he had the nerve to be at the game shaking his booty in his Knick jersey. LMAO


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> You can only blame Zeke so much kiyman. Even though I agree he isnt a good coach, the players are the ones that go out there and play. They did play good enough ball to win against the shaqless and wadeless heat. Which blows my mind how we can sink so much on some nights. Losing to a heat team that dosnt have shaq or wade on it may amount to the worst lose of the year. Right below the bobcats L a week ago.
> 
> Its hard to say but this knick team is one bad losing streak away from shaping up to be another lottery team. Which we dont even have the pick anymore.



The way Isiah Thomas been MIXING players on this roster and not settling on the Players that play best with each other makes one think that Zeke is clueless, experimenting, or just dont care. Example: 
Curry is good and Frye is good, but Curry & Frye together on the court is BAD-BAD-Bad News. Frye gets injured and have to sit out a couple of games, and is replaced by David Lee. Curry game, talents, and every second of playingtime exells for the best in his NBA career reaching double-double for 9 straight games when starting with David Lee alongside of him. 
*Inserting Jared Jefferies into the rotation and Starting Lineup put an Automatic STOP to Curry consecutive success and confidence in his talents.* 
When Jefferies was suspended for 4 games Curry and his Teammates PF-Lee and Backcourt Tandem Marbury/Crawford was getting back into their groove of JELLIN, plus getting plenty of complimentary play from Rookie Balkman winning 3 games out of the 4 game suspension of Jefferies. 
You would think President/Coach Isiah Thomas would have learned something from that. So many Knick Players talents has dropped since Jared Jefferies been in the starting lineup. 
You can not BLAME that on anyone but the COACH for putting this NEW addition Player in the Starting lineup.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

also we are in for a toughie tonight the suns have won 14 straight games


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Zeke let Nate Robinson get a little shine in the Miami game, I guess he realized that the best two defenders on the Knicks vs Nash is Nate Robinson & Marbury. However ....... 

After that Miami Heat game the Knicks only apology to their Knick Fans is to go on a FIVE-Game WIINING-Streak starting with the Phoenix Suns game tonight (Anything less is not accepted). 

*The Phoenix Suns would be a medocre team if Isiah Thomas was never given a Job as a G.M.. The Suns owe all their credit of success to Isiah Thomas... *


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm 0-2 in games I've attended. I can't believe we played so poorly to a Shaq and Wade-less team. A team's two best players weren't playing and we still lose. Our (supposed) best defenders(Jeffries and Q-Rich) let Jason ****ing Kapono kill us. This game was disgusting. I felt embarrassed to be a Knick fan that night.


----------

